# Pics Of My BLUE Baby GSD Kaiya Who Is 47 lbs. And 6 Months Old Today!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Oh, how I LOVE this puppy!

She came into our lives 4 months ago after unexpectedly losing our female GSD Nikka (7) in April and then losing our male GSD Titan (9) in June. (He died of bloat 2 days after we brought Kaiya home). Two months after both of these horrible incidents, I found out my 21-year old son was unexpectedly expecting a baby with his 19-year old girlfriend. It is not an ideal situation to say the least. I've probably cried more in the past 6 months than I have my entire life!

I've heard it said that a dog comes into your life right when it is supposed to - and stays as long as it is needed. I believe this statement with all of my heart as I don't know how I would've gotten through the past 4 months without her. The fact that she is blue, to me, makes a statement that God knew I needed an EXTRA special one to get me through this time in my life! 

She is the most unique GSD I have ever seen - and her personality is a mixture of both Titan's AND Nikka's! She has the SWEETEST most LOVING personality and is also the most SOCIAL dog at the dog park! She loves EVERY dog she comes into contact with - and everyone loves her! Her mouthiness has finally cut down about 50% and she DOES have an 'off' switch - but she is still the most driven, happy, ornery thing EVER!

I love this girl SO much and I'm so grateful you all have let me share my journey with her...with YOU!!


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

She is strikingly beautiful


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was wondering where you were!!! We're going through Kaiya withdrawal!!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Oh, how I LOVE this puppy!
> 
> She came into our lives 4 months ago after unexpectedly losing our female GSD Nikka (7) in April and then losing our male GSD Titan (9) in June. (He died of bloat 2 days after we brought Kaiya home). Two months after both of these horrible incidents, I found out my 21-year old son was unexpectedly expecting a baby with his 19-year old girlfriend. It is not an ideal situation to say the least. I've probably cried more in the past 6 months than I have my entire life!
> 
> ...


So very happy that your pain has been healed with that absolutely beautiful girl. Welcome back.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

6 months can be a very goofy age for GSDs. Not so for yours. She's a beauty.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I was wondering where you were!!! We're going through Kaiya withdrawal!!


I've started a second business in the past month, my son is expecting a baby (he still lives at home & we're trying to work through it all) and my little blue baby is still a handful!! Just losing the ability to have "me" time lately!

Are you on Facebook? Send me a friend request if you'd like! 

Christine Barbour


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

The most beautiful blue girl I've ever seen for sure!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is still soooo gorgeous, and has gotten SO BIG!!!! 

I believe in Fate, and there's a reason she is in your life


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

What a great story! They're really wonderful aren't they? She's beautiful!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> Oh, how I LOVE this puppy!
> 
> I've heard it said that a dog comes into your life right when it is supposed to - and stays as long as it is needed.


This made me cry. I still miss my Odin everyday. I was telling my husband the other night that Koda is 7 months old (he was born March 18th) and that Odin never got this far.  I still miss my Odin, he truly captured my heart. I think about him everyday. I look at his photos everyday. I feel like I'm torturing myself but I can't help it. I loved that boy so much. I am still very hurt and sad about his passing. 

Anyway, Kaiya is growing up so beautifully!! She is so beautiful, I love her!


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Sizes*



PiedPiperInKC said:


> Oh, how I LOVE this puppy!
> 
> She came into our lives 4 months ago after unexpectedly losing our female GSD Nikka (7) in April and then losing our male GSD Titan (9) in June. (He died of bloat 2 days after we brought Kaiya home). Two months after both of these horrible incidents, I found out my 21-year old son was unexpectedly expecting a baby with his 19-year old girlfriend. It is not an ideal situation to say the least. I've probably cried more in the past 6 months than I have my entire life!
> 
> ...


 
Well my Tomboy Jenny is six months old today, too, and weighs about 40 pounds (she does not cooperate on weigh days). She's half GSD/half Dobie, but I don't think that has a thing to do with her small size (she is small for her age, isn't she?). I just love her brand new shiny white teeth. 

Would you let me know every once in a while what your girl weighs?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She is beautiful!!! I love the photos you share. Congratz on the new business. Hope to see more of your blue eyed beauty soon.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love, love, love the dilutes. Their light eyes are incredible. LOVE them.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I loved your post. Your pup is so cute.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

You guys are all so awesome!!!

Here's my email address to do a search on Facebook if you'd like to connect - I'm WAY better at updating her weight, pics, etc. there (especially now that life has gotten SO much more crazy!)

[email protected] 

Thanks again for all the kind comments - I'm going to try and get video of her antics up again, soon!!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Count me in as one of those who always looks forward to seeing your girl. :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That beautiful little puppy that we all drooled over has grown into a beautiful young thing.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> You guys are all so awesome!!!
> 
> Here's my email address to do a search on Facebook if you'd like to connect - I'm WAY better at updating her weight, pics, etc. there (especially now that life has gotten SO much more crazy!)
> 
> ...


I sent you a friends request from both me and Gunner.

Your girl is so beautiful and unique. I just love her coloring and those gorgeous eyes. :wub:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

:wub: I love that girl!! I look forward to all of your posts!! She is so strikingly beautiful!! Glad to see that she is helping you heal!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

OMG I LOVE her- I will be friend requesting you on facebook. I have a silly question though, why are her eyes blue? someone said something about dilute and their coloring...this is something I have never heard of....

Sorry about your other dogs, and I too believe they come into our life for a reason.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

She is beautiful. I always loved the blue Shepherds!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> OMG I LOVE her- I will be friend requesting you on facebook. I have a silly question though, why are her eyes blue? someone said something about dilute and their coloring...this is something I have never heard of....
> 
> Sorry about your other dogs, and I too believe they come into our life for a reason.


I had never heard of a blue GSD either until Kaiya came along! It's a pretty rare occurance - but we're awfully glad it 'occured' with us!  Her eyes were VERY blue up until 10 weeks old - now they're more hazel - which is what happens. Any of the fur that appears black - is actually more of a steel blue - or charcoal color. It's VERY noticeable on her face and nose leather. Her skin underneath that dark fur is BLUE!! The pads of her feet are also a light gray. I've got TONS of pics on here from when we first got her until now - so just click my name & you'll be able to find the threads with them!

Here's a link with all the info about blue GSD's! General Simplified Color Genetic Information


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow where has little Kaiya gone?! She has grown into her ears :wub: Just beautiful


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

She's beautiful. Those eyes are striking! I love all the shots but especially the first one and the one with the leaf in her mouth. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

bianca said:


> Wow where has little Kaiya gone?! She has grown into her ears :wub: Just beautiful


She's got some big ones...doesn't she??? 

Has definitely filled out some - but still seems like she has a long way to go to fit into those ears and paws! LOL


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I think she's gorgeous too...congratulations on such a great attitude. She's a lucky pup. Good luck to your son. One day at a time, right?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So so pretty. So glad all is well after your heartbreaking losses.


----------



## Baron's Dad (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I love the eyes!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> I think she's gorgeous too...congratulations on such a great attitude. She's a lucky pup. Good luck to your son. One day at a time, right?


Amen and Hallelujah to THAT!! One day at a time is pretty much the only attitude to take at this point! Thanks for your well wishes...and WE are the lucky ones to have Kaiya!!:wub:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning


----------

